# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  اجرای برنامه های نوشته شده با دلفی 8 در کامپیوترهای دیگر

## aminadibi

سلام دوستان عزیز
من هر برنامه ای رو که با دلفی 8 نوشته شده (حتی Sample ها) رو وقتی فایل exe اش رو روی کامپیوتر دیگری می برم اصلاْ اجرا نمیشه و یه پیام خطای عجیب می ده.
اطفاْ کمک کنید

----------


## ali643

چون Dot net FrameWork نصب نیست رو اون سیستم

----------


## aminadibi

ببینید هم دات نت فریم ورک و هم  اس دی کی رو نصب کردم ولی بازم مشکل هست

----------


## ali643

> ببینید هم دات نت فریم ورک و هم اس دی کی رو نصب کردم ولی بازم مشکل هست


رو همون سیستم مقصد؟
معمولا اگه پیغامی میده باید متن پیغام رو بنویسید تا اگه کمکی از دست بچه بر آمد کارت زودتر راه بیفته

----------


## ali643

راستی آپدیت 2 رو انجام بده شاید مشکلت حل بشه

----------


## aminadibi

> راستی آپدیت 2 رو انجام بده شاید مشکلت حل بشه


دات نت فریم ورک رو روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کردم  و مشکل برنامه های عادی حل شد.
اما برنامه های دیتابیسی هنوز اجرا نمی شن
 در ضمن این آپدیت 2 اصلاً چی هست و از کجا باید اون رو تهیه کرد.

----------


## aminadibi

لطفاً کمک کنید . مشکل من هنوز برطرف نشده

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کانکشنهای دیتابیس ات رو با استفاده از <span dir=ltr>Borland Data Providers (BDP)</span> ایجاد کردی یا با SQLConnection ؟

----------


## aminadibi

> کانکشنهای دیتابیس ات رو با استفاده از <span dir=ltr>Borland Data Providers (BDP)</span> ایجاد کردی یا با SQLConnection ؟


سلام
من دقیقاْ متوجه منظور شما نشدم . ولی توی ماژول برنامه ام فقط از table و  datasource استفاده کردم . یعنی دقیقاْ همون کاری که تو دلفی 7 انجام می دادم. جالب این که وقتی من
sample  دلفی"mast App" رو هم روی کامپیوتر و درواقع سیستم عامل دیگه ای اجرا می کنم همین ارور رو در یافت می کنم.

لطفاْ کمک کنید

----------


## turk_programmer

احتمالا رو کامپیوتر مقصد BDE نصب نیست.  یه برنامه نصب باید براش بسازی دلفی خودش فایلهای لازم رو تو نصب کنار هم قرار میده. فکر کنم اینجوری مشکل حل بشه.

----------

